# iron x or Wolf's Chemicals Deironizer V.3 - Decon Gel



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

has anyone used any of these products and if so which is best 

Iron x

Wolf's Chemicals Deironizer V.3 - Decon Gel - 1 Litre 

as at the moment Im using Valet Pro Bilberry Safe Wheel Cleaner and I find it ok but not the best but saying that I use it mixed not neat.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

I've used the Wolfs V3 and it's very good on paint or wheels, but only for removing iron? Bilberry is a wheel cleaner, you would use either of the iron removers after the bilberry.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wolfs for me. Just as good but cheaper.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Iron-X is far more effective imo and works out cheaper as you use less product.

If your after a wheel cleaner I'd go for one of these... Maxolen Wheel Cleaner/Espuma Revolution/AS Smart Wheels.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Iron Cleanse for me. Made in the UK as well :thumb:

(Ronnie = Orchard AutoCare, Trader on here :thumb


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Iron X for as its still far quicker than the Wolf's version, and for Wheel Cleaners Autobrites non acid Very Cherry cant be beaten


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks guys right didnt know you used it after the bilberry wheel cleaner.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

thehulk2002 said:


> has anyone used any of these products and if so which is best
> 
> Iron x
> 
> ...


Bilberry is great! You'd cut it about 4:1 for normal use.

Personally I'd then follow that with Iron X to remove the tough bits. If you want a wheel cleaner rolled into one then Wolfs would be my choice as it not only removes iron but degreases as well.

Tim


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've found nothing works as well as Iron X on wheels


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ben Gum said:


> Clearly haven't tried a proper acid cleaner then :wave:


Is that brick acid ben 

Iron X for me as well after cleaning wheels first with a wheel cleaner, instead of spraying loads of iron x all over the wheels spray on brush and agitate to save product.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

iron x and wheel cleaner for me :thumb:


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

AG CWC and then Iron-X for the remaining embedded brake dust is a cost effective process. Then I have Megs WB in reserve for when I don't want to mess around with neglected wheels.

I thought that when TRIX came out it would be declared the best wheel cleaner around since there is always globs of tar stuck to the inner barrels. But it hasn't had much mention since it first came out. Seems like TRIX for wheels and saving Iron-X for the paint is the way to go with those 2 products.

Can't get 5L jugs of TRIX in the US yet, so I've only tried a 500ml bottle to see how it works. 

I want to try Wolf's Decon gel next because it seems to have the best price, but I still have to use up about 3L of Sonax EFX before spending money on the Wolf's.


----------



## borse2008 (Mar 5, 2012)

Try Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel works in the same way, and is ph neutral


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

On this subject, would I be okay to use Decon Gel after Wolf's Nano Wheel Cleaner? Will it strip the "sealant" off?


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

CleanYourCar said:


> Bilberry is great! You'd cut it about 4:1 for normal use.
> 
> Personally I'd then follow that with Iron X to remove the tough bits. If you want a wheel cleaner rolled into one then Wolfs would be my choice as it not only removes iron but degreases as well.
> 
> Tim


Tried this combo for the first time and the results were great :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=269094


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Orchard AutoCare Iron Cleanse in action :thumb:


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Don't forget Concours Car Care's Dissolver too!


----------



## Trifle (Jun 17, 2012)

fairy


----------



## shane732 (Jun 6, 2012)

Out of interest where do you guys get your Iron X from?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

thehulk2002 said:


> has anyone used any of these products and if so which is best
> 
> Iron x
> 
> ...


Wolf's for me. Much better value and works the same as iron-x.

The old Wolf's was a fair bit weaker, but the new version is brilliant. :thumb:


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Depends what you mix Bilberry at... but Deironizer is very very good


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Wolf's Decon Gel - £10 for a litre, nuff said. :thumb:


----------

